# race results 4 gregs southside speedway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race results


indy cars 

1st phil k 120 laps
2nd rick b 119
3rd kerry 117
4th corky 117
5th rick s 115
6th darrell 114
7th bill 112
8th greg 111
9th bruce 106
10th richard 104
11th russ 20


flexis 

1st rick b 130
2nd kerry 124
3rd darrell 123
4th rod 118
5th phil k 117
6th bill 112
7th corky 112
8th bruce 111
9th richard 102
10 rick s DQ,ED
11TH RUSS DQ,ED

FCRS 

1ST BILL 109
2ND kerry 108
3rd corky 102
4th rick b 106
5th rick s 105
6th phil k 103
7th russ 102
8th rod 100
9th darrell 98
10th richard 95
11th bruce 93


hard body cars 

1st kerry 150
2nd bill 145
3rd rick s 144
4th russ 139
5th phil k 138
6th richard137
7th bruce 134
8th rod 133
9th darrell 123
10th corky 64


rrace results from gregs southside speedway for thursday may 26 2016 enjoy:laugh:


----------

